# Lost a nice one...



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Had about an hour and a half of free time today, so i thought i'd head over to Griggs and try it out. Wasn't really expecting to catch anything in such short period of time, but it was a nice day out so i decided to give it a shot. About a half hour into my trip, i saw i nice, 20+ lb common on the far side from where i was fishing...so i loaded up a hook with sweet corn and cast it that way. 20 minutes later and my line was peeling off the reel...set the hook and felt a solid fish...but it also felt as if it were caught on a sunken tree branch  . Messed around with it for about 20 minutes...saw the fish surface two or three times and it appeared to be the same one i saw earlier. Finally got to the point where i had to pull back and see what would give first...unfortunately the line broke just above the hook...fish was gone for good. My guess is that it had already come off before this, though, as i didn't feel anymore struggle from a fish...still haven't caught an Ohio carp this year, though, and this was definitely a nice fish...i'll get him next time.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure hope you haven't caught DaCurse from a certain family member


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Well at least you got a run. I haven't even had a take yet. The only time my alarms go off are when the wind is blowing and shaking my pod. I might have to try later today or tomorrow.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I feel your pain CW, has happened to me before


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

After 24 years you would think cwcarper would learn something  He's been doing this since he was 2 freakinyears old. hey, by the way carper boy, the river was having a MAJOR carp boom today. Saw a buffalo also, about 25 pounder. Did I get few? What do you think  CATKING !!!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I sometimes wonder why I don't hear about the Columbus area carpers talking more about Griggs and Hoover. Someone once posted an article where they were interviewing a fish biologist and they asked what was the biggest fish he had either netted or shocked up. His reply was that it was a 38 lb carp - from either Griggs or Hoover.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

thats got to suck man. i loose a few here and there in the trees
but i dont see what i loose most of the time, what makes
it bad  is seeing it.you will make up for it next week-end iam sure.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Griggs can be a very productive reservoir to fish...but i've also found it to be quite a challenge at times. It's definitely got a healthy population of carp in it, with above average size, but there have been many days when the fish were moving all over in my area and i couldn't get a bite. I like it because it's close and has easy access...with a definite chance at catching 20 lb fish. Anyone ever wants a tour or wants to join me there, just let me know...my hotspots are no secret.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

CW..i'll take you up on that offer dood..   
let me know when you have some free time to spare..


----------

